# What is the difference between thinning and blending shears?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In addition to explaining the difference between these types of shears, could a groomer please explain what their uses would be, if any, for grooming poodles? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sorry duplicate post


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> In addition to explaining the difference between these types of shears, could a groomer please explain what their uses would be, if any, for grooming poodles? Thanks in advance.


I was told by a groomer that blending shears could be used for topknots to eliminate the shear lines that sometimes appear when you use regular shears. That was 3 dogs from here on the forum when I met her in person. Blending shears are also called chunkers and have fewer wider teeth than thinning shears. I watched the groomer I rode with use thinning shears on the faces of dogs in pet cuts. These were poodle mixes so perhaps you could also use them on faces like the teddy bear clip?

I helped a friend groom an Aussie for a show and we used the thinning shears to remove bulk and cut the hair in such a way that it did not have a blunt cut line.

Not a complete answer but maybe it helps lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I was recommended 
'cheap lobbing off scissors' for use on wet dogs to remove large mats that are not too close to the skin
lobbing off scissors/a good pair of trusty scissors for normal scissor work
finishing scissors for final show coat trims or a finishing touch on a very stable dogs t.k ect, not to be used at all on a wriggler
thinning scissors for removing bulk/hiding mestakes if you lob off the wrong bit
bull/round nosed scissors for delicate scissorwork around eyes and ears ect.

My grooming lady has her ones she uses for her weekly grooming, and some special ones only for show days, she swears that getting the bathing and drying done correctly makes the difference too!


----------

